# SW tank plans



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

So i have a FW tank now that is 35 UK gallons. I am interested in converting it to marine. All i have is the tank (1cm thick glass), the juwel internal filter with a power head, the lighting and hood, stand and a heater. 

It has fish in it now but they will be finding new homes soon. I only want a FOWLR.

What else will i need.
1 hydrometer + salt
2 sand (childerns play)
3 protien skimmer (need brand names)<--- not to expensive
4 20KG of LR
5lease add to list thing i will need.

Fish
1 pygmy angel
any other suggestions

Not sure about inverts, oh that would make it a FAIOWLR (fish and invert only with live rock)

thanks, all advice and help wanted

thanks again

Sean


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

http://www.swelluk.com/marine/marin...ua-medic-miniflotor-internal-200ltr-417.html#

is this anygood?

thanks
Sean


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

If that is totaly usless and i cant use it, what about this
http://www.1st4aquatics.com/index.asp?function=DISPLAYPRODUCT&productid=454
sorry about all the questions am a newbie


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Here are the equipment I am planning to buy for my SW tank :

Coralife Super Skimmer Needle Wheel protein skimmer (model for 65 gallons) 
2 - SEIO powerheads - model 620
Definitely get 2 heaters. Say you have a 30 gallon tank, get 2 50 watt heaters and place one on each side of tank. I'm going with the VisiTherm Stealth heaters. 
Orbit Power Compact lighting system - depending on your tank length measurement
You won't need a filter since you are going with Live Rock. Your Live Rock IS your natural biological filtration.
Don't get children's play sand ! Get Arag-Alive sand instead. 
Get a sump set-up
Consider a RO/DI unit

As far as fish goes; Pygmy Angel is a good choice. 

Others to consider depending on your tank size limits :

Ocellaris Clownfish (tank-raised are hardier) Max. size : 4 inches 
Any kind of Clown Goby (Yellow Clown Goby, Green Clown Goby, Black Clown Goby, or Citrinis Clown Goby) You must have 1 of the species otherwise they will fight. Max. size : 1 1/2 - 2 inches
Lawnmower Blenny Max. size : 4-5 inches
Neon Blue Goby Max. size : 2 inches
Royal Gramma Max. size : 4 inches
Six Line Wrasse Max. size : 4 inches

I'd stay away from any type os damsels with the angel because they are extremely aggressive and territorial, especially in smaller tanks.

Good Inverts for beginner considerations :

Cleaner shrimp (can have more than one)
Peppermint shrimp (can have more than one)
Banded Coral Shrimp - must have 1 per tank (I'm looking at the Blue Banded Coral Shrimp - they look cool !) You can get it in the white or the yellow/gold variety as well.
Hermit Crabs (nice choices are : Blue leg, scarlet, zebra, and red leg)
Snails


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Skip the play sand, too packy and messy. Will cause diatom blooms eventually. Also skip the Arag-alive. It's worthless IMHO, go save 10 bucks and buy some other marine sand.

Ro/di unit and sump, both optional..not necessary. If your tap waters not that bad, you can use it. Otherwise, get purified water or distilled water. If you do have an extra 120 bucks laying around..then blow it on the ro/di unit.

Filtration, have at least a small HOB filter. Honestly, I cannot stand the idea of just live rock. Most people combat this with just using a powerhead for circulation, but especially with a beginner to saltwater, you want at least one good filter to suck the waste floating around in the tank. Some people have had success with "natural filtration", which is just live rock...but IMHO it's not that natural, and a beginner would find it difficult to maintain it.

Skimmer, go for the coralife brands if you can. In tank skimmers with a wooden air stone are at the very bottom of the skimmer notch, and that red sea prizm one also isn't the greatest. Instead of wasting 80 bucks on a sightly intermediate skimmer, go straight for the coralife that's higher up..and runs about the same price.

Just take it slow with fish at the beginning, stick with two to three hardy fish that don't get too big for your tank. As for inverts, skip the coral banded until your a little more comfortable with your tank, get a few hermits if you feel it necessary. (just going off the other suggestions that were posted).

It's hard to tell you everything you need, because there is no definite list on what you must have. Keep researchign it, look at other set-ups the size of your tank, and keep asking questions.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info Flamingo,
I will skip the playsand then. OK about the tap water i have good tap water, but is there anything apart from adding dechlorinator (which i will be doing) to make it better. Also does anyone know websites were there is a coralife skimmer that will diliver to the UK. 
Thanks
Sean


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Sean,
After doing this for over 20 years I can honestly tell you that you will regret using tap water regardless of what flaminghot says! Algae blooms feed off the TDS (Total dissolved Solids) in tap water and you will get a ton of algae. RO/DI produces 100% pure water with a 0 TDS. Distilled water is much better than tap if you can't get RO/DI but not "drinking water" in a bottle.

Don't use tap water! an RO/Di unit is by no means "Blowing" money!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for your imput Reefneak, 
i will look into a ro unit. Ive seen some for around £60. Since this is my first SW tank i dont want to skimp now and pay later even more in loss of fish ect.
Also could i add 10kg of LR to cycle (its cured) then add one fish. Then add the other 10KG of LR later?

Thanks
Sean


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I couldn't agree more. An Ro unit or at least a source of ro water will save you many sleepless nights. Invest in one..............

Not all the shrimp are compatible and the coral banded shrimp will likely kill the peppermint shrimp in short time. Get one or the other.........

The stocking ideas for fish were fine but they will come 2+ months after the tank is going.

Astrea snails are great for algae. Downside is they tend to die easily as they cannot upright themselves if they tip over. They are cheap though.......
Nassarius and cerith snails will finish off your snail crew (you can also go with mexican turbos). Blue legged hermits are efficient but will cause a small decrease in your snail population if you get my drift.
An emerald crab will help out also.

What I have found is spend the money early. Dont try to skimp in the beginning. You'll spend more later if you do. Start it right and you'll have the best chance of success.

You can always add a sump later.......................


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks Damon,
Does anyone know of coralife skimmer websites, 

thanks
Sean


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Hi, 

I wouldn't use tapwater , just buy RO water from your LFS. For the skimmer TMC do great skimmers there cheap and one of the best out there. Have a look on ebay they have some good deals on there I have an old Prizm Deluxe for sale if you are intrested.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

One of these,
http://www.swelluk.com/marine/marine-filtration-23/protein-skimmers-73/tmc-maxi-skimmers-6531.html
or
http://www.swelluk.com/marine/marin...ers-73/tmc-v2-skim-protein-skimmers-6533.html
thanks
Sean


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

The V2 Skimmers I have one on my tank I will get a pic tonight but its does a great job £60 i think it was the only downer to it is the powerhead is huge that comes with it but u can hide it in the juwel filter i have seen people do this.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

Should i get the TMC V2 Skim 400 for £76?
Also could i keep a fuzzy dwarf lionfish in this tank?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Lionfish will eat all your fish in your tank. They are best by themselves.

When I mentioned the shrimps above, I meant as choices of the following species. Sorry if I mis-informed you about them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

yeah, just reading articals i dont think i will be getting one. They also eat your clean up crew.

Sean


----------

